# Hindu sites 'only for Hinduism'



## morpheusv6 (Jun 9, 2007)

*source: *news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/6735661.stm

The government of the southern Indian state of Andhra Pradesh has banned the propagation of other religions in the holy places of Hindus across the state.*  The authorities say the move is to ensure that Hindu sentiments in holy places are not offended. 
It follows a row  over alleged  Christian missionary activity around a shrine in the town of Tirumala. 
Christian organisations have not reacted, but a Muslim legal expert denounced it as unconstitutional.  
The ordinance promulgated by the state Governor, Rameshwar Thakuar, came into effect immediately in Tirumala.  
*'Vatican for Hindus'* 
Experts say the move is a major development which will be far reaching. 
The ordinance also affects seven areas surrounding Tirumala over an area of more than 10,000 acres affecting 20 Hindu religious places. 


It empowers the state government to prohibit the propagation of religion in places of worship or prayer other than the religion traditionally practiced at such places. 
In another equally significant move, the state government has accorded special status to the area around Tirumala as a place of religious importance. 
The Lord Venkateswhara temple on top of the Tirumala Hills is counted among the richest Hindu temples in the country, visited by 50,000 devotees on a normal day and with an income of millions of dollars a year. 
The decision to accord special status to Tirumala and its surrounding hills is being seen as an effort to meet the demands of Hindu organisations that the area become a "Vatican for Hindus". 
The ordinance said that there had recently been a number of instances where worship or prayer by non-Hindu religious groups in or near Hindu places of worship hurt sentiments and disturbed the peace and tranquillity of that area. 
"While practicing or preaching any religion was a fundamental right of every citizen, propagation of other religion in temple areas could not be allowed," the state Chief Minister YS Rajasekhara Reddy said. 
The chief minister said that the order will cover the places of worship of all religions.  
Anyone violating the law will be punished with imprisonment or a fine.


So much for freedom of practising religion.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 9, 2007)

Congress government has done this!!!!, Unbelievable !!!!

@morpheusv6

The ban is on Propagating not practicing. Propaganda is one thing and practicing is another.


----------



## sadabakwas (Jun 9, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Congress government has done this!!!!, Unbelievable !!!


why is it unbelievable?


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 9, 2007)

You see Congress does not generally do anything at all about Hindus, generally they are more concerned about their votebanks.


----------



## adithyagenius (Jun 9, 2007)

This prevent lots of fights etc etc. If any christian went to a mosque and said "islam sucks join us" he would be thrown out in different directions at the same time. Any hindu going to tirupati is a pious hindu who is ready to bear all the problems - standing line, lack of space and also the journey. He should be free from churchian bull **** atleast there. Do you know that these holes even got Da Vinci Code banned in AP and finally succeeded in cutting it. Even when I goto college some guy in the bus is trying convert people. My friend told him " we are athiests. we wont buy your bull????".


----------



## karmanya (Jun 10, 2007)

on the contrary, i believe this will create more problems;- hindus are the majority in the larger part of india or are percieved as the majority in the larger part of india. People will believe (and rightly so) that Hindus are being given more support over other religions- after all, arent non christians allowed in church? 
Also doesn't Hinduism promote a tolerance for all religions? saying that non-hindus are not allowed in hindu religious places is discriminatory and goes against the constitution and the very ideal of secularism.
Technically Hinduism is not a religion- it is a way of life.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 10, 2007)

^^^ Oh Just FYI, Vatican, which is to Christianity, what certain cities of India are to Hinduism in regard to religious importance does block some places for non Christians, same is the case in Mecca which is for Muslims.

Secondly, Its not that there is a ban on allowing Non Hindus in these areas, the ban is on religious propaganda.

Thirdly Secularism is about respecting all religions, not criticising any religion to gain converts or whatever.

Fourthly the Constitution allows every  citizen the right to practice and preach not propagate a religion. There is a difference in Preaching and Propagating.

As for Hinduism being a way of life, I was just thinking which box did you tick when a form asked for your religion. Surely you cant check mark Hinduism, if you consider it a way of life not a religion.


----------



## karmanya (Jun 10, 2007)

secularism says that the govt of india will respect and treat all religions as equal. 
also i have never filled a form which asks what religion you follow
and hinduism is a way of life not religion.
plus im an atheist


----------



## mediator (Jun 10, 2007)

karmanya said:
			
		

> on the contrary, i believe this will create more problems;- hindus are the majority in the larger part of india or are percieved as the majority in the larger part of india. *People will believe (and rightly so) that Hindus are being given more support over other religions*- after all, arent non christians allowed in church?


I guess thats an outdated statement on the basis of which
1. Appeasement in favour of minority has been done before and today also
2. Minority quota, muslim/sikh/christian/minority reservations have been imposed.
3. sharia'h laws have been approved.



			
				karmanya said:
			
		

> Also doesn't Hinduism promote a tolerance for all religions? saying that non-hindus are not allowed in hindu religious places is discriminatory and goes against the constitution and the very ideal of secularism.
> Technically Hinduism is not a religion- it is a way of life.


Yes its the most tolerant. And thats where it is exploited the most.

So if something like sharia'h laws can be imposed and a religion can be given more priviledge and preference and the meaning of democracy and equality is reduced to a joke, then I guess such small things has no meaning at all.  In Delhi mosques can be opened near temples and then news readers praise the unity in diversity and tolerance of Hindus etc. But try opening a small mandir near Jama Masjid or similar majority Muslim settlements!!

Its the same case where BabaRamDev, who single handedly popularised Yoga, was accused by the stewpid Left for having bone contents in medicines , hindu 'spiritual'  leaders were arrested but not a word was spoken against Imam Bukhari of Jama Masjid who has several criminal cases pending against him.

Animal right activist speak so much for the animals but still remain mute on the slaughter of Goats on Bakri-Id. Patriotic Policemen get arrested for fake encounters of Paki terrorists and human rights activist shout at their peak volume in favour of these Paki terrorists, but remain mute when kashmiri pandits are killed in large numbers and other explosions r done by Paki terrorists killing 100s of Indians.

Yes this is the tolerance of Hindus which is being exploited again n again in every way!!


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 10, 2007)

karmanya said:
			
		

> secularism says that the govt of india will respect and treat all religions as equal.



Exactly, and ensure freedom of preaching and practicing of every religion, but it is also duty bound to ensure the freedom from misinformation and propaganda. The most common way to provide freedom from misinformation and propaganda is by ensuring a free media. But media has its own responsibilities and limitations. In religious field, this is a much more subtle way way of providing a free environment for every citizen to practice and preach their religion. And oh, India starts with a Capital alphabet I.



			
				karmanya said:
			
		

> also i have never filled a form which asks what religion you follow





			
				karmanya said:
			
		

> and hinduism is a way of life not religion.



Dont tell me that you were not counted in the 2001 census, to count the population of India. As far as I know, in that a majority have been marked as following Hindu religion. If as per you say Hinduism is a way of life, the religious majority of Indians should be Muslims. Right?




			
				karmanya said:
			
		

> plus im an atheist


Good for you, everyone is free to make his own choices.
The govt of India is not an atheist, for once, it believes in all religions (Loosely known as Secular), why else do we have state sponsored festivals of Buddha Jayanti etc and why do the President and Prime minister greet the nation on festivals like Holi, Id and Christmas, Why do they sponsor Haj and facilitate Kailash Mansarovar?


----------



## faraaz (Jun 13, 2007)

If it prevents violence and religious problems, I'm all for it...

If only we humans were like Pratchett's dwarfs...


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 13, 2007)

Pratchett's dwarfs????


----------



## faraaz (Jun 14, 2007)

They're atheistic and they worship the letter of the law...very law abiding and hard working folk...check out the Discworld series...


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 14, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> check out the Discworld series...



Where?

Care posting Wikipedia links?


----------



## faraaz (Jun 14, 2007)

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discworld


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

